# Issue Camelbak bladders



## RetPara (Aug 19, 2012)

This is kind of new fangled to me...  When we got rid of the little wooden kegs we carried water in and went to the little round metal canteens I thought WOW!!!!   Much later learned to put surgical tubing into the CBR cap of a 2QT bladder upside down on my ruck and I was high styling...  So the whole camelbak thing sounded pretty good.  I picked up a surplus carrier and a excess 3l bladder. 

The question is....  other than water...  What else is safe to put in them?


----------



## pardus (Aug 19, 2012)

IIRC I don't think anything else is _meant_ to be put in them. You can put other drinks in them but they must be carefully washed out afterwards. It is a pain in the ass IMO and honestly I dont know anyone who puts anything but water in them. 

Camelbacks are a good idea but Im not really a fan. I hardly ever used mine.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 19, 2012)

RetPara.  Ive sent these to my son to use in his Camelbak.  He used the ones I sent him but didnt ask for more LOL. http://www.camelbak.com/Military-Tactical/Drinks/Elixir-Bulk-Berry.aspx


----------



## AWP (Aug 19, 2012)

You can put just about any liquid into them, but you have to really clean them out if you use anything besides water. Even using plain water you have to take care to clean the bladder and let it dry unless you are using it every day.

Personally, I like mine for biking and back when I wore a uniform. Some people don't care for them.  My last one is from Nalgene and I like it over Camelback, it seemed to be less susceptible to crud growing in it and I've only ever put water in mine. I carry a bottle of Gatorade on my bike and the water on my back.


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 19, 2012)

Did a vodka camel back 12mile roadmarch once... Had to drink everything in your camel back and finish in 3 hrs. There was some puking towards the end (from those that had WGS ...weak gene sydrome) but everyone finished! So from personal experience I know you can put vodka and Jack Daniels in them..never really thought of putting water...hmm that may have been a better choice a few times...


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 19, 2012)

Anything goes as long as you clean them.

But water is best.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 21, 2012)

Guinness! :-" 

I use a viper. Water is the best option to hydrate correctly! Need to clean the bladder and dry them out well or they will stink fast from any stale water left inside.


----------



## CDG (Aug 21, 2012)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Need to clean the bladder and dry them out well or they will stink fast from any stale water left inside.


 
This applies to more than just CamelBaks.......


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 22, 2012)

True!


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 27, 2012)

RetPara said:


> This is kind of new fangled to me... When we got rid of the little wooden kegs we carried water in and went to the little round metal canteens I thought WOW!!!! Much later learned to put surgical tubing into the CBR cap of a 2QT bladder upside down on my ruck and I was high styling... So the whole camelbak thing sounded pretty good. I picked up a surplus carrier and a excess 3l bladder.
> 
> The question is.... other than water... What else is safe to put in them?


Wooden kegs..? First of all I didnt know they made camelbacks that fit Saint Bernards...


----------



## RetPara (Aug 27, 2012)

It was before your time sonny....


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 27, 2012)

RetPara said:


> It was before your time sonny....


 How many of these CAN you fit on a pirate ship?;)


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 27, 2012)

The camelback is like the rifle's belt, it you'll ever use (unless you're an embassy's sentinel)...


----------



## RetPara (Aug 27, 2012)

Gary Melton said:


> How many of these CAN you fit on a pirate ship?;)


 
How big is a pirate ship?


----------

